# Fx5 vs eheim 2260



## Cagepride (Nov 30, 2013)

As the title suggests I am curious on what my fellow hobbyist feel is a better filter for my aquarium?
I have recently purchased a "144 gallon half circle aquarium" made by oceanic. It's 30inches deep and I want to do a planted tank. I currently have a fx5 running on the tank and I always have had an fx5. I love the fx5, great water flow, amazing filtration and quiet, and for a decent price. 
I got the eheim 2260 with the tank and trying to decide if I should switch and try out a new filter. Now I know some will probably say to just run both, which I might still do. But IF I am to just run one of the filters, which one would our fellow members suggest and why?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

IME fx5 is a huge piece of crap. After switching to 2262's I would never suggest using an fx5 to anyone. 

2260(2) are designed better and it's parts are built to last. The filtration both mech and bio are great, much better than the fx5. The flow of the 2260 is great as well and I find with mine it is hardy reduced when full. I found the fx5 didn't have great flow when full. 

The fx5 is poorly designed with the motor at the bottom which can allow debris and sand to come in contact with the impeller. 

Saying all that I'd use the 2260 if you wanted to only use one but I think it's best to use the fx5 and 2260. You can't go wrong doing that.

I use 3x2262's and 1x2260 and absolutely love them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't know those specific filters, I use a rena xp3 and I have an old eheim 2217. I much prefer the rena due to the trays to separate media and the spray nozzle for more current over the spray bar of the eheim, but the eheim does the job on the tank it is on as the rena does its job on its tank. I don't mind cleaning the rena too much, but dread doing the eheim, been meaning to get it cleaned up for a few months now, but been putting it off, it must be a huge mess but the flow is still fine.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

I can't comment on long term usage, but I recently bought a used 2262 and a new fx6. They are both on a 180g that has been running for all of 3 days. Flow is great for both, but the eheim is quieter. The 2262 is also much simpler, less parts, I'd imagine the thing will run for years and years.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

if I were you id set up both and compare them for yourself, they both have pros and cons, one thing you should consider is the eheim uses about twice the hydro, I believe fx5 is about 50watts and eheim is around 90watts.


----------



## kyle (Oct 9, 2006)

I have been using 2 x eheim 2260's. 1 for about 15-18 years now the other for about 10 years now, non stop, and love it. I dont think I had to change anything except maybe an impelleror or impeller shaft but cant even remember when the last time I changed it was and flow is still great. I have been using it on everything from 150 Gallon to 65 Gallon tanks (maybe overkill but love it). 

The double taps are expensive like $100 for the big ones. In fact maybe the whole filter is more expensive but lasts.

The 2260 Model only uses 65watts the newer model 2262 has higher flow and uses 80 Watts. 

Eheims have never been big on water flow compared to other filters. However they seem to be changing to meet market demand with the higher power 2262. 

Also keep in mind when looking into filters the max waterhead. SOme pumps/filters may generate alot of flow when the filter is on the same level as the tank but greatly reduce flow when they have to pump water higher. Some may be very strong water flow at the same tank level but cant pump the water high enough to meet your needs. Alos mose tanks are rate in water flow at the same level as the tank and without media in the filter. So MOre media and longer tubes with more bends /higher place to pump the water will greatly reduce water flow.

IS it possible to have too much flow from a filter pump? 

Some say so as the water does not have enough time to be incontact with the media/beneficial bacteria and renders the filter not as effective as a slower moving pumps.

If you want more water flow use a wavemaker/powerhead.

I have not used other filters and stick to eheim, but there are lots of comparisons and reviews on the net. A good practice though is to keep the same filters especially if you plan on getting more aquariums or already have alot. Sometimes you can interchange the parts if necessary.

If you do decide to sell your 2260 let me know.


----------

